# Godzilla: Final Wars (2004)



## Starbeast (Mar 29, 2011)

Friendly aliens are really evil invaders who attack Earth with destructive giant monsters. 
Humans band together and unleash the most dangerous creature on the planet to fight back with....
...Godzilla​


----------

